# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Best/Affordable External Memory Aimbot

## rahulchawla

title says it all i saw weoow, but it's way out of a justifiable price range, which ones the best EXTERNAL MEMORY CHEAT(notpixel bot)

----------


## xfiles11

You are not gonna get an external memory cheat for less than that, I might even say thats cheap compared to others

----------


## BritStar500

That's the cheapest one I've seen that's reputable. I'm aware of one that's offering like 200 entry / 70 monthly or something ridiculous, but 99% that's gonna get you B& or it's just a straight out scam.

----------


## rahulchawla

what you guys talkin about I'm talking about the one i saw for 1200$ entry 600$ monthly..

----------


## xfiles11

> what you guys talkin about I'm talking about the one i saw for 1200$ entry 600$ monthly..


we are talking about that, sharpshooter is probably one of the cheapest memory hacks in the market for OW.
This is not csgo where you can find cheats for 5$
You are not gonna find anything lower than that price except for pixel bots

----------


## rahulchawla

Seriously? what other external memory hacks are even sold? I just cant spent 1200$ a month, I'm pretty sure not many people would on a video game

----------


## BritStar500

> Seriously? what other external memory hacks are even sold? I just cant spent 1200$ a month, I'm pretty sure not many people would on a video game


There are three that I know of that are reputable, working, and undetected. Weeow being the cheapest, the other two are something like 2k entry 1.5 month. This game is very annoying to make memory hacks for, the price is relatively justified.

----------


## xfiles11

is not 1200 a month, is 1200 the first month and then 600 the next months

----------


## rahulchawla

Equally rough^

----------


## xfiles11

I mean if you can't afford it just don't buy it, I don't see the point of making a drama is not like if they are gonna lower the price for you to buy it.
Pixel bots are cheaper, get one.

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

Memory bots are quite expensive, that's the way things roll for now. 
The prices are justified because of the things that go into making it.
There are actually cheaper variants available but they will get you banned.
There may be possibly cheaper options in the near future.

----------


## r4zyel2

> title says it all i saw weoow, but it's way out of a justifiable price range, which ones the best EXTERNAL MEMORY CHEAT(notpixel bot)


There're alternatives and much better than sharpshooter, price doesn't justify quality. Use dm.

----------


## Elcapawn

> There're alternatives and much better than sharpshooter, price doesn't justify quality. Use dm.


Which one you mean i dont trust Sharshooter i just see Videos vs Bots or maybe Bronze Players ... No 6v6 or any Teamfight Videos.

----------


## xfiles11

eyebot, sharpshooter, shanghai are the ones working rn, you can get them with fitter

----------


## r4zyel2

> Which one you mean i dont trust Sharshooter i just see Videos vs Bots or maybe Bronze Players ... No 6v6 or any Teamfight Videos.


Yeah videos are just the advertisement, they are rigged.
The one i mean has Chams, and average of 75% accuracy with widow for example, you just shall miss shots on purpose to look legit.

----------


## xfiles11

> Yeah videos are just the advertisement, they are rigged.
> The one i mean has Chams, and average of 75% accuracy with widow for example, you just shall miss shots on purpose to look legit.


So you are saying that videos are rigged and that the hack does not actually work as shown without a proof of what you are saying?

----------


## r4zyel2

> So you are saying that videos are rigged and that the hack does not actually work as shown without a proof of what you are saying?


Stop cynisme, you don't show prooves of every statement you say either, almost nobody does.
And yea of course, i have my opinion about that, same as the other guy. You don't have to be a genious, if someone spends more time designing the adverts rather than the hack itself.

----------

